# Moving to Serta



## kaymlewis (5 mo ago)

We're about to start our journey down to Serta next week to complete the purchase of our house. Fingers crossed everything goes to plan ( but we've already learnt patience is a virtue in Portugal).
It'd be really good to meet any other English speakers around Serta .Can anyone let us know the good places to meet up with fellow expats.


----------

